# Catherine - UK release date?



## Eemaan (Jan 22, 2006)

Anyone know when this collection is being released in the UK? any dates? any contradictory information pouring out from MAC counters yet? 
gimme a hint, go on  8)


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 22, 2006)

I saw it in boxes at Leeds and was told it's out in 2nd week of February.
Lets see what others have been told! They were extremely unsure so i won't be surprised if lots of other dates are given out.


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 22, 2006)

Here we go again! I was told Tuesday the 24th by an MA at Fenwick's Brent Cross. I am planning on going there that day anyway ... will post if the collection is out. Wish they would get it together with the release dates over here ... far less consistent than the States


----------



## chris (Jan 22, 2006)

I was told by the SA at Fenwicks Tunbridge Wells that it will be coming out the first week of February. I also saw online somewhere that the MAC Pro Store in Soho said it's coming out on the 27th, which is a Friday. So who knows when we'll actually see it! I just hope they have everything in the collection!


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Jan 22, 2006)

I heard it was coming out on the 27th of Feb.  Does anyone know if the chromeglass is out yet?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 22, 2006)

i was told 27th, by the pro store


----------



## Sarah (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gorgeousgirlie* 
_I heard it was coming out on the 27th of Feb.  Does anyone know if the chromeglass is out yet?_

 
Yep the chromeglasses are out now


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 23, 2006)

i know for a fact that for international countries the Catherine collection comes out on the second week of feb..


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_i know for a fact that for international countries the Catherine collection comes out on the second week of feb.._

 
Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 23, 2006)

i got 2nd week of feb too- so if its released on a thurs as usual it should be the 9th Feb me thinks


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 23, 2006)

I asked head office today and they said second week in feb.
Culturebloom will be released the 2nd of March.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm going to the International Makeup Artist Trade Show in London this weekend (it runs Saturday and Sunday) and M·A·C has a major stand there - apparently selling M·A·C products at 35% discount.  I'll confirm this if anyone is interested.  I'll ask them when Catherine is going to come out as I know a number of senior UK M·A·C will be there and should know definitively.


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 24, 2006)

caffin88me that sounds brilliant, do you have to be a pro to attend?


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_I asked head office today and they said second week in feb.
Culturebloom will be released the 2nd of March._

 
Thanks for the culturebloom info darl! but wow that's so soon a realse after catherine!! i'm gonna be so so broke!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_caffin88me that sounds brilliant, do you have to be a pro to attend?_

 
No, not at all but there is an entrance fee of £30 - however, you _will_ get that back pretty quickly if you are getting M·A·C at 35% discount.  I'll double check that is the case tomorrow and report back.  There are lots of interesting workshops and seminars too.  I'm particularly interested in ones on makeup for digital photography and contemporary beauty.


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 24, 2006)

So (as kinda anticipated) no Icon collection out today. Big surprise! When will the UK counters get the sh*t together - it is so frustrating  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MA said it will now be out "sometime next month". But, on a good note I was able to get Tanchromatique and Uberpeach Chromeglasses as well as a Tempting Tillie TLC which was sold out at Selfridges when I got my other Tint Toons a few weeks ago. So ... not a totally wasted trip ...

Must say I really can't wait to move back to the States in April - definite release dates and more knowledgeable MAs - here I come!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 25, 2006)

let us know how you get on poddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




caffin8me- i cant go to the london make up trade show, but please please let us know what it was like and what goodies you acquired and at what scandolously cheap prices
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 think of me marking away essays while your having fun at mac


----------



## Sarah (Jan 26, 2006)

I was at bluewater today and the counter in house of fraser had the collection.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 26, 2006)

The M·A·C Pro store had it today too.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 26, 2006)

I found out today that the counter in Debenhams, Milton Keynes will have the Catherine Deneuve Icon collection out from tomorrow.


----------



## Estellea (Jan 29, 2006)

Think the best bet is to be vigilant, just keep checking the shops. I'll look in my local MAC tomorrow and poke around. Don't understand why there is such a delay with these collections.


----------

